# 1.8T engine build differences between transverse and longitudal mounted



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

are there any bolt differances in any 06A block

I am taking an AWM engine and mixing it with some part from an AWP. I know that there are some differances. but anything that I can swap from AWP to AWM to make this go in a jetta. all the internals are new I am talking about the outside peices?

thanks,
Mike


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

06A blocks are all the same, minus the bore diameter and some coolant return holes in the back of the block.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

You won't run into any issues


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought AMU blocks had a cast web design.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> I thought AMU blocks had a cast web design.


They do have strengthening ribs for some odd reason; although I don't see the benefit. Perhaps VAG wanted a stronger block in their cache for racing purposes?


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

Is motor going to be swappable and strong enough for awp swap and to hold the power of 550ish.... I hope?


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Doesn't matter on the block. Its about the upgrading the rods and pistons on the car. Namely the rods.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

chasem407 said:


> 06A blocks are all the same, minus the bore diameter and some coolant return holes in the back of the block.


not true....

some 06A blocks have a 360 degree thrust bearing on the center main while others (i think it is just 2.slow as that is what i have seen them on) only have a 2pc bearing instead of 4 pc, they do not go around the main entirely. this type of block does not even have the receiver groove machined into the block half for a full 4pc bearing, either.

ANOTHER difference is some 2.slow blocks, again 06A, do not have piston squirters in them nor are they even drilled/tapped for them again my experience shows the AEG to be squirter-less.

my $0.02 its always free.

have a great evening!


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

oops, i forgot another big one concerning the statement that "06A blocks are all the same".

and this one is again a BIG one.

the two dowel locator pins in the block for the 1.8T 06A block and the 2.slow 06A block are in different places. the one near the timing belt end of the motor is in the same spot but the one on the transmission end of the block is different. very important information not to skip over right there.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting.. Is the 360 degree bearing necessary? Are the oil squirters transferable with minimal machining?

Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

and we arent going to discuss the crank snout issues. i have told that info about 112 times on this website, so if you dont know that and need to know that info, then search for it. Bob Quindazzi has a good thread out there that details this info.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> Interesting.. Is the 360 degree bearing necessary? Are the oil squirters transferable with minimal machining?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know...



the block isnt even drilled for them, so it can be done yeah. would i? no, i would just go find a different block.

is the thrust full circle needed? again, i dont know, as i would just get the correct one from the jump.

AZG > AEG for these two issues if it is a 2.slow block you want to use.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

To clarify the AZG has both oil squirters, and a 360 degree thrust bearing?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Dont the longitudinal blocks have a different diameter provision for the thermostats?


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

screwball said:


> Dont the longitudinal blocks have a different diameter provision for the thermostats?


the AMB that i built did, in fact, have a different size opening for the T-stat housing, yes. very good, i did forget that. it is the step into the block for the housing that is different. that is the only one i had chance to mess with.

i suppose we shall then also tell the OP that the longitudinal uses a different oil pump pickup tube, right? or is that common knowledge? the oil pan HAS to be a no-brainer. as well as the clutch/flywheel setup, too, another no-brainer.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> To clarify the AZG has both oil squirters, and a 360 degree thrust bearing?


the two that i have, yes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Late longitudinal motors have a different O ring interface for their electric thermostat housing. :banghead:

Most everything else can be sorted out pretty easily.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Good info in this thread. Thanks IE crew:beer:


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks Pete. I am using everything from the AWM motor. I am just wondering on the outside is everything mountable and likt eh intake manifold. turbo mount for the stock turbo. I am going to breaking in the motor with the stock turbo on it (otherwise I will get fot heavy) lol.

this is all going in a 2003 Jetta. from what I know all I have to do is swap outside peices to the other block from what I understand?....


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

no. nothing is really interchangeable.

the intake manifold for the transverse car (your VW) has a side inlet TB, the Audi longitudinal one has a center inlet.

the turbo is a different configuration, thus i do believe the manifold is different as well.

the bracket should be different.

the fan is clutched and driven by the belt on the Audi, but it is electric on the VW.

didnt we just go over this? oh yes we certainly did.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909875-motor-swap

you are welcome.

and again, read up on the cranks, there are differences. but yes for the most part you can put the Audi block into the VW except you have to do some trickery with the T-stat housing and use everything off the VW motor. since you want to go INTO a VW with an Audi block/crank, the crank snout issue does not pertain to you.


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

The question is can I take everything from and awm and swap to a awp engine code they are both 06a blocks. 

Minus the internals I am not swapping these 

Will awp intake and exhaust manifold fit on an awm. You are not getting what I am saying


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

Okay, I'm still a newbie in the 1.8T 20V world so pardon my simple question(s).

If I were to take off an engine cover and air box, is this what I would see? In other words, is this a stock Passat exhaust manifold and turbo?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

1303 GTI said:


> Okay, I'm still a newbie in the 1.8T 20V world so pardon my simple question(s).
> 
> If I were to take off an engine cover and air box, is this what I would see? In other words, is this a stock Passat exhaust manifold and turbo?


Yes


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks!

Does anyone have a similar picture of what the manifold and turbo looks like on the transverse engine?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Now you're just being lazy


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Now you're just being lazy










:beer:


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> Now you're just being lazy


Not really, 3 days and 250 pics later I can't find a picture without either the turbo being taken off, a heat shield hides the turbo, or.... but I will digress and keep searching.


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

You see after another hour of Google, something like this is the best I can find, but you can't really see the turbo at all. So, I'm at the mercy of someone willing to help me. I'd like a clear view of the manifold and turbo on the transverse engine please.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

1303 GTI said:


> You see after another hour of Google, something like this is the best I can find, but you can't really see the turbo at all. So, I'm at the mercy of someone willing to help me. I'd like a clear view of the manifold and turbo on the transverse engine please.










i literally googled "how to remove k03s turbo"... this was 2nd link.... search took a whole 10 secs, good try tho

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/265756.aspx


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm getting confused because I don't know the difference between custom and stock turbos. What I'm trying to ascertain at this point is that the Passat turbo is on the bottom of the manifold and the Golf turbo mounts on top of the manifold. Is that correct?



Big_Tom said:


> i literally googled "how to remove k03s turbo"... this was 2nd link.... search took a whole 10 secs, good try tho


I was using the image search, not the web search, thanks for the link though. Also, you assume I knew that a k-03 was the factory turbo, but I learned that now too. I honestly do appreciate your help.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Both factory turbos are bottom mount


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> Both factory turbos are bottom mount


So the exhaust manifolds are the same?

I think I figured out why it looks like the turbo is mounted on top, because the turbos are not the same, the transverse turbo has this 45[SUP]o[/SUP] upward angle to the charge pipe.

Passat/longitudinal:
http://www.turbochargerpros.com/viewpicture.asp?partid=40-30002&code=ON

Golf/transverse:
http://www.turbochargerpros.com/viewpicture.asp?partid=40-30003&code=R


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

there is a slight differance between the turbo manifold for stock turbo. 

transverse bolt up for the turbo is on the side closer to the trans

longitudal is close to the timing belt side


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm starting to notice these differences too. Also, it looks like the longitudinal air part of the turbo is toward the front of the engine and the exhaust part of the turbo is toward the rear of the engine. That is different, if I am correct, on the transverse set-up, the air of the turbo is in the rear of the engine and the exhaust of the turbo is pointed toward the front of the engine.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

The exhaust manifolds and turbos are totally different..

If your putting a 1.8t in a transverse car you need transverse turbo, manifold, and intake manifold. Obviously the inverse applies to installing said in a longitudinal car...


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

bear in mind the AMU is a top mount, not a bottom mount, and the downpipe comes out of the turbo on the T-belt side. The downpipe has a crazy curl to it...

The intake mani is also reversed... 

This thread got wicked hijacked


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

rstolz said:


> bear in mind the AMU is a top mount, not a bottom mount, and the downpipe comes out of the turbo on the T-belt side. The downpipe has a crazy curl to it...


This, what you've said, is what I'm trying to get a good picture of on the engine.


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

What is the difference in oil pans? I've read about the AEB oil sludge problem. Would a transverse oil pan fit on a longitudal engine?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

1303 GTI said:


> What is the difference in oil pans? I've read about the AEB oil sludge problem. Would a transverse oil pan fit on a longitudal engine?


 The 'sludge issue' was due to the use of Dino oil instead of synthetic.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

1303 GTI said:


> What is the difference in oil pans? I've read about the AEB oil sludge problem. Would a transverse oil pan fit on a longitudal engine?


 well, yes it will fit on the engine itself. but you must use a longitudinal pan in a longitudinal car. and you also need to make sure you use the longitudinal pickup tube also, in the longitudinal car. 

and the reason you cant use a transverse pan in a longitudinal car is the fact that it does not have the clearance designed into it to not hit the subframe. 

on the 058 motor (AEB) you can use a 16v or 8v MK1/2/Rocco pan, with windage tray even, if you are putting it into the transverse car.


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

pluck yew said:


> on the 058 motor (AEB) you can use a 16v or 8v MK1/2/Rocco pan, with windage tray even, if you are putting it into the transverse car.


 That's what I was getting at, could you change the pan and it be okay for the engine.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

1303 GTI said:


> That's what I was getting at, could you change the pan and it be okay for the engine.


 You need the pick up tube as well but that is a mute point since fitting a VW827 motor (058 AEB) into a MKIV chassis will be an absolute pain in butt. Better off with the 06A motor.:thumbup:


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

It would work just need to install with the recommended oil filter. That was the fix the they devised for it to prevent sludge. Dont know if it works but thats what they recommend.


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

So all the oil pans are the same capacity?


----------

